# Another broken trim post



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, its been a while since I've been on here. I currently have a 240 gallon 8'x2'x2' aquarium. Well the top trim is broken and I'd like to fix this. I was wondering everyones opinion on using pieces of glass cut 2 feet long and 4 inches wide, and silicone them on the top of the aquarium. Im thinking 5 pieces total spaced evenly across the tank. Do yall think I'd be asking for a huge headache or can it be done? Im not opposed to putting a larger piece of glass in the middle...say 2 feet x 2 feet if that would help. Thanks for any replies and help!


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So you would like to place a support every 16" on center. that would leave basically a foot between each support. Sounds like a butt load of frustration when trying to do anything in the tank. My vote is no and to replace the existing trim best you can. That is a grand total $0.02. Hope it counts.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I may be wrong but I don't believe the plastic trim offers any structural integrity to a tank. It's only there to offer a mask to the ugly edge of the two panes of glass. I agree a piece of broken trim bothers me to but does your tank not have euro bracing or a larger piece of glass in the center or two equally spaced trough the open top of the tank.

Also two if you don't mind spending a little bit more there is a website running around that offers trim to add to tanks under this situation. I don't remember the exact Web address but I'm sure a simple Google search will turn up what I'm saying.

Total cost= $0.04


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

somebody said:


> I may be wrong but I don't believe the plastic trim offers any structural integrity to a tank. It's only there to offer a mask to the ugly edge of the two panes of glass. I agree a piece of broken trim bothers me to but does your tank not have euro bracing or a larger piece of glass in the center or two equally spaced trough the open top of the tank.
> 
> Also two if you don't mind spending a little bit more there is a website running around that offers trim to add to tanks under this situation. I don't remember the exact Web address but I'm sure a simple Google search will turn up what I'm saying.
> 
> Total cost= $0.04


 I believe the reference is to a company with a cute name for a business that makes aquarium frames. There should be more than one company. I have bought things from two of them, and I think both are still operating. Some plastic frames have center braces and those are structural, to reduce bowing so the silicone does not begin to flex and peel.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. I should have been more clear on saying it is the plastic trim and center braces that are broken. I have yet to be able to find a company that will sell a top trim/brace that will fit this tank, and unfortunately I have not a clue on who the manufacturer of the aquarium is.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, for a temporary fix you could go to big box orange and get your self a couple of pieces of flatiron. Then put the steel in a vise and bend over some flanges. Place these over the top of the tank and this will support the frame. Until you find a more permanent solution. This could work permanently but is a bit of an eyesore. I just live an hour south of you, let me know how it goes.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

I was actually thinking about the flat steel first. I may go that route to be safe. I figure if i cant find anything I'll just weld an angle iron frame together, paint it black, and call it good!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A stop gap brace usually interferes with the lid and light, creating possible new hazards and more stop gap fixes. One extremely tedious solution is to trade top and bottom frames if the bottom one is identical and not broken. It is possible to repair a plastic frame with all purpose plastic pipe solvent. You can add patches of flat plastic under the cross brace.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

aluminum angle and aluminum flat bar stock make for a very strong top trim/brace.


----------

